# Carbon Monoxide Alarm - recommendations?



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

The combined battery/sensor plug-in module on my existing CO alarm has come to the end of its life and replacements no longer appear to be available, according to the manufacturer's website and Mr G**gle.

I'm guessing technology has improved since this unit was first purchased anyway, so am happy replace the complete unit. However, most of the data sheets/manuals for the units I am finding say that they are only suitable for residential use, not RVs, boats, etc.

I don't need a combined CO & smoke as I have recently updated the smoke alarm (to one that no longer gives false alarms when making toast :roll: )

Can anyone recommend a unit they have found which is designed to be suitable for use in motorhomes/caravans etc?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Slightly off topic Roger but I was listening to a professional motorhome guy the other day whose opinion is that the combined ones are not ideal anyway as one gas is heavier than air and the other one is lighter so any position you put the alarm, if a combined one is going to be a compromise


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Slightly off topic Roger but I was listening to a professional motorhome guy the other day whose opinion is that the combined ones are not ideal anyway as one gas is heavier than air and the other one is lighter so any position you put the alarm, if a combined one is going to be a compromise


Thanks, that does make sense. Also the ideal positioning would be different, hence why I've always used separate sensors before.

I used also to have an LPG gas detector, which of course needed to be installed low down. This was on our previous 'van which had an extra access door to the gas bottle locker from inside the habitation area. Very hand when changing over if it was raining, but I was never too happy about it. It needs a permanent 12v supply though, not battery operated, so locating it is more problematical. I never got around to reinstalling it in the replacement 'van, in which the locker is sealed from the inside. Although I suppose the inside pipes/appliance could still leak . . .


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CO*

Hi

I use one of these from First Alert and it has been no bother.

I think the key with using such devices in the confines of a motorhome is to position it away from the appliances etc.

Russell


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: CO*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I use one of these from First Alert and it has been no bother.
> 
> ...


The pro's advice made sense on this too Russell. When is the most likely time you will die from poisoning, its when you are asleep. So ideal place is next to your bed


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: CO*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi I use one of these from First Alert and it has been no bother.
> I think the key with using such devices in the confines of a motorhome is to position it away from the appliances etc. Russell


Hi, Russell

thanks for the info, this was one of the units I saw on the First Alert website. My old unit was also First Alert but is presumably now obsolete. In its manual, it included being suitable for motor homes (RVs), boats and caravans. Interestingly, the CO400K unit you have says it's for residential use, but doesn't say it isn't for RVs etc, whilst the similar CO410K unit with a display specifically excludes RVs, boats, etc although it does say it's suitable for mobile homes!

I guess an e-mail to First Alert on Monday may be the answer. Being in the instrumentation industry, I like the idea of a built-in display with max memory recall.

I note your point about mounting away from appliances, oddly our current one is right above the cooker :roll: So I'll mount the new one further away, probably above the bed/seating area - where did you mount yours?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*CO*

Hi

The smoke detector is right where Swift fitted it - near the door but too close to the cooker and toaster in my view.

The carbon monoxide detector is free standing and lives near the cab area.

Russell


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

I have a seven year battery, fire angle, CO2 detector

from BandQ

seems to work fine

on sticky velco above the heater, set back away from direct heat but well in the flow of air, the heater is my main source of concern.

but i guess the fridge and the water heater are also potential sources.

neill


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: CO*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> The smoke detector is right where Swift fitted it - near the door but too close to the cooker and toaster in my view.
> 
> ...


It might be worth considering moving the carbon monoxide detector Russell. Its a long way from where you sleep. .005% carbon monoxide to air becomes potentially a killer


----------

